# My New Flat!, AB25, Aberdeen.



## Gorecki (Jul 30, 2009)

Urbex on ma doorstep 

Peter & I got the keys to our new flat a few days ago and OOOH the huffing and puffing of me lugging boxes up and down was making me in a bad mood. 

I went for a wander and found a door at the back of the flats which was half open and stacked up to the roof was those black recycling boxes filled with rubbish. 
HMMmm I thought, is this stairs down to a cellar? 
Well, the stairs you could hardly see, I guess over the years folk had chucked rubbish down them, there was cardboard boxes, an old computer and a bath!! 
But I trampled my way down and shreiked with joy!

I'd found a mini Westhall!!! ... well not really but I just let my imagination think I had. 
My basement is better than some explores i've been on *cough* ropeworks and now I can have you all over and not worry about being caught.... because it's MINE!!! YAY 

The Flat. Comlete with my new car. HAD to get that in there 







The stairwell down to mini Westhall






OK, the first room you come across.
I think kitchen, it has some taps near the window. 






More rooms - 2 were completley dark and all I had was the flash of my camera. 
They were filled with coal and there were slats where the coal man back in the day maybe put the coal down.






Lovely toilet with amazing wallpaper and tiling






Shower complete with soap and shampoo






Some old bottles, not sure what the green one is, white one is a potion for flaky skin. 






A calendar from 1975 






And some paint!






There were lots more old bottles and rusty contraptions .. 
I shall be going back tonight to investigate more and once I'm all moved in, I shall get you all over for the flat warming. Torch essential.


----------



## BenCooper (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool 

When I was a kid, my best friend lived in a 5-storey house in Dowanhill, and it was a bit like that - the front door was on the middle floor and they lived on the top three floors - the lower floors were old servants quarters and hadn't been touched for 50 years. Great fun to explore - there's something magical about secret basements.

Best one, though, is Roslin Castle - you can rent the house on top, and it's built on a pillar of rock - go through a small door and the steps go down and down to 3 or 4 levels of basement under the house...


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 30, 2009)

:shocked: That's soooo cool! When can we all come over for a look around your very own derelict site?!


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 30, 2009)

Everybody round for an explore at the weekend. 

Get the kettle on.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jul 30, 2009)

you know that will get very messy when u have a house party you will be finding house party casualty's for the next week down there


----------



## scribble (Jul 30, 2009)

You shouldn't go there! Your other mother will sew buttons on your eyes.:arghh: Or if you haven't seen or read Coraline you might just get away with it.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 30, 2009)

My parent's neighbour used to have tiles like that in her kitchen.

When I was young a few of my friends had cellars in their houses but I didn't because my house was built in the 1970s.

When I moved into my flat I hoped for some places to explore, but the conversion from a late Victorian Salvation Army hall was an almost total rebuild apart from the facade.

There are supposed to be some crawl spaces on the upper floors but I need to go into someone's flat to access them.

The bin & meter rooms don't give much potential.


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 30, 2009)

Classy new flat Gorecki


----------



## lost (Jul 30, 2009)

You got rid of your dying Leon then? 
Your basement looks interesting, it looks almost liveable, I wonder why it hasn't been renovated in the past 30 odd years.


----------



## Potter (Jul 31, 2009)

What a fantastic find. Awesome!

What was the old computer like? Any photos of. I'm a retro computer geek, and collect old computers.


----------



## Gorecki (Jul 31, 2009)

lost said:


> You got rid of your dying Leon then?
> Your basement looks interesting, it looks almost liveable, I wonder why it hasn't been renovated in the past 30 odd years.



Yeah it properly died, SO much things wrong with it, ask Bones!!

You are more than welcome to kip down there! 
If you stick your head out a small hole, you can see Richard's Hosepipe Tower!
Someone has stuck a HUGE union jack on there just now :S

Potter I will get you a pic of the old pc!


----------



## randomnut (Jul 31, 2009)

Nicely done  I think urbex sites should be part of the sales brochure


----------



## Krypton (Jul 31, 2009)

Loving your shower. Bet they dont come cheap. After all that hauling of your furniture you can go in there, relax as the lime green shimmer of that beautiful shower cubicle gently closes your eyes, not forgetting that you will be a changed woman once you use that flakey skin ointment (its of personal preference).

Best of luck with the flat,

jack


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 31, 2009)

wooohoo that is soooo kool. i live next to a derelict building 
did you not know before hand?


----------



## Trudger (Jul 31, 2009)

that is ace ! some possibilities:
a) charge a small fee for explores,
b) restore it and sub-let it out !

I live in a modern house but would love to live in an interesting old building ! 


T


----------



## zimbob (Jul 31, 2009)

Sweet :thumb:

Trust you to get a place with it's own in-built explore 

New wheels look good too


----------



## Potter (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks. I look forward to seeing a pic of that old PC.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 2, 2009)

What kind of car did you get?


----------



## lost (Aug 2, 2009)

The one in the picture!


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 2, 2009)

A Freelander?


----------



## lost (Aug 2, 2009)

I imagine it's a lot more useable and comfortable than an series 3 2.25 diesel.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 2, 2009)

lost said:


> I imagine it's a lot more useable and comfortable than an series 3 2.25 diesel.



Not as much character, less off road ability, no low box, doesnt leak, doesnt rattle, too quiet, not smelly enough, cant sit in with filthy boots, cant jetwash out, cant unbolt the roof and door tops, cant kick panels straight if theyve been bent, electrics are fucked if they get drenched, i could go on


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 2, 2009)

freelanders are very capable, the ladies landrover is a surprising beast!


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 4, 2009)

Woohoo, urbex hotel FTW!!

All round to Gorecki's!! Aberdeen weekenders start soon!


----------



## Voodoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome!! do you own the basement or is a communal area?

Freelanders are okay... the early ones had there problems but I think thats all sorted. I had a loan of one and the electric rear window is great on long journeys.

Offroad I would be scared to take near any mud, but then if I go offroad I'd steal my mates Suzuki Blitz


----------



## zimbob (Aug 7, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> doesnt leak, doesnt rattle, too quiet, not smelly enough....





WTF are you looking for in a vehicle ?


----------



## celo (Sep 10, 2009)

I love old landies, but the "features" you listed arn't everybodies desire! lol 

I want my own secret bunker too! 

Celo


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 10, 2009)

Well jealous, I'd love a derelict bit of building on my doorstep. I wonder if I could build an extension, then abandon it...
Think I'd be down there 24/7 trying different photo's. 
Congrats on the new vehicle too


----------



## t5tuc (Sep 10, 2009)

brill pictures


----------



## J4MRU (Jan 2, 2010)

The brown bottle looks like vinegar. 

Looks like a development oportunity there Gorecki!


----------



## bOGrAT (Jan 3, 2010)

The stage is set, your own theatre of dreams or horrors, make use of it.


----------



## iaindyoung (Feb 27, 2010)

scribble said:


> You shouldn't go there! Your other mother will sew buttons on your eyes.:arghh: Or if you haven't seen or read Coraline you might just get away with it.



Totally freaky, I have lost count how many times i have had to watch Coraline since i bought it for my daughter Yesterday. 
Buy the way, Nice flat.


----------

